# Practice Knives



## JBrainard (Feb 22, 2007)

Would someone be willing to give me some suggestions on what (kind of) practice knife(s) to use in Arnis? I searched the forums and couldn't find anything.
Thanks.


----------



## Tapang (Feb 22, 2007)

Try this site: http://trainingblades.com/store/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=bf14726b180f9bcf7641dcb4acebffc7

Good quality!

Errol B.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.combativecustoms.com/bladed.aspx

made to order custom knives/swords


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> http://www.combativecustoms.com/bladed.aspx
> 
> made to order custom knives/swords


 
I have alot of Bill's work and they are great!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Would someone be willing to give me some suggestions on what (kind of) practice knife(s) to use in Arnis? I searched the forums and couldn't find anything.
> Thanks.


 
I have a few of these and I've been happy with them. 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 23, 2007)

And thanks to you as well, Mike.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 23, 2007)

I have two kinds of trainers.  One is an aluminum and the other is ironwood.  I love my ironwood trainer and it use it the most.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 23, 2007)

Tarot said:


> I love my ironwood trainer and it use it the most.


 
Where did you get your ironwood trainer?


----------

